# November, 2014 SCADS meet



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

OK, So I'm gonna throw this out there and see what you guys all think. I am finally prepared to host another SCADS meet. I have the 8th of November available, which is a Saturday. It would be open to all who want to join including those new to the hobby. The weather should be nice that time of year so my yard and indoor area should be big enough to accommodate the crowds we have been seeing at our previous meets. I would prefer to do a pot luck style get together. If everyone brings something small like chips, dip, 6 packs of soda/beer, hot dogs or anything of the sort then there should be plenty to feed the masses and I have a BBQ that we can use to cook on. 
Anyhow...


What: SCADS Meet (Frog nerd party!)
Where: Beaumont, CA
When: Sat. November 8th @ 2 pm.
Who: All who want to join the fun
Why: Cuz we can!


Let me know if this will work for everyone. PM or email me @ [email protected]


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Nice Brian.....I'm good with that date.....finally get to see your collection!


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I'll be there. Thanks for hosting again.


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Awesome, looking forward to it.


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

Sweet, count me in!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Celtic Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

I am in, and looking forward to meeting all of those who I didn't meet at the last SCADS meeting! And no I not leaving early this time...unless I'm kicked out


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I will be there. Thanks for hosting Brian.


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

It's been a while since I went to one of the meets. I think I'll be going to this one. Can't wait to see your frog room Brian. Thanks for offering to host.


----------



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

Sounds like a plan. Thanks for taking this event on.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Looks like we are gonna see a few faces that we haven't seen around in a while! This is already looking good! 

On a side note, I'm looking for a calling male UE line southern variabillis if anyone has one they may want to trade and can bring to the meet.


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

If I have it off count me in!


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

I'll have my parents in town, but I'll try to escape that day. 
If I am unable to attend, I will have someone bring the name tags.


----------



## ForbiddenFrogs (Feb 5, 2013)

You know I'll be there brotha


----------



## Tyler Jones (Nov 4, 2009)

I should be able to go as well. I'll make sure to bring some decent beers to share!


----------



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

Dude I'm there


----------



## miko12 (Mar 25, 2011)

I look forward to this meet


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Hope you can make it JP, it wouldn't be the same without you! Have gotten really good responses so far and it looks like it will be a good turnout. Please PM me for address and or directions. Gonna be another Kick Ass Meet!


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

I was so happy to see you hosting a meet again..assuming Nevadans are still allowed!
The good news is during that date, I will be off having an excellent adventure in the jungle. The bad, I won't be able to make the trek to your home for a lot of frog talk and your most welcoming family. My sincere regrets :-(


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

srrrio said:


> I was so happy to see you hosting a meet again..assuming Nevadans are still allowed!
> The good news is during that date, I will be off having an excellent adventure in the jungle. The bad, I won't be able to make the trek to your home for a lot of frog talk and your most welcoming family. My sincere regrets :-(


That's a bummer Sally. One of the first things my wife asked was if you were coming. I'm sure your jungle adventure is gonna be way cooler than a packed house full of frog nerds, but we'll miss you none the less. Have a great trip! BTW... where ya going? (And where was my invite????)


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

Count me in.

Anyone interested in any of the following frogs please pm me
group of green aurotaenia old line
proven trio of "red" vittatus
lone hahneli
red bastis
proven nicarguan blue jeans pumilio pair old Brent Brock line
trio of cayo de aqua
pair of 05 El dorado
2 altamazonica think both males
fine spot luec adult group of 4
fine spot juvies
proven salt creek pair
salt creek juvies
trio of highland tricolor Inibico
2 esperanza pumilio, 0.1.1
proven oyopoc pair
trio of oyopoc adults 2.1
inferalanis tincts 1.2
proven luec pair
azureventris breeding group of 6 plus juvies
2 cobalt juvies
2 yellow truncatus old line
benedicta pair
mancreek pair
proven mancreek female

thanks
ERic


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi Brian, I'd like to attend. This one is closer to my house, lol. Probably bring some frogs, but will post list later and try to bring only frogs that are different than what others are bringing. Will also bring some chips and guac. 

One consideration would be trying to raise a donation for conservation, such as tesoros. Maybe a suggested $5 per person suggested donation?

Looking forward to it. Thanks for hosting.
Aaron


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

You're more than welcome to join us! As for the consideration, I'm against asking for money when it sounds either like a fee or it guilts people into giving it because they don't want to be the only one there who didn't "pay". I will however leave a donation jar out so people can donate as they please without having to look for the guy to give their money to. Sound reasonable?


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

MELLOWROO421 said:


> That's a bummer Sally. One of the first things my wife asked was if you were coming. I'm sure your jungle adventure is gonna be way cooler than a packed house full of frog nerds, but we'll miss you none the less. Have a great trip! BTW... where ya going? (And where was my invite????)


Ecuador!... but I will still miss a house full of frog nerds


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

MELLOWROO421 said:


> You're more than welcome to join us! As for the consideration, I'm against asking for money when it sounds either like a fee or it guilts people into giving it because they don't want to be the only one there who didn't "pay". I will however leave a donation jar out so people can donate as they please without having to look for the guy to give their money to. Sound reasonable?


I love jars with money!!! lol.


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

I am going to try and get some springtail cultures ready for the meet. If anyone is interested in pre-ordering, shoot me a pm. I'll also have plenty of California Live Oak leaf litter available.

-Christian Powell


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonny5 (Jan 26, 2005)

I am down brian! Thanks for hosting again. I will post availability as it gets closer. Look forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

OK, so I will officially have a donation jar located in an easy to find place at the meet. All the proceeds from that jar will be donated to Tesoros de Columbia. I am also personally going to donate 25% of any sales I may be lucky enough to make that day to them as well and would encourage any of you to try and find a percentage that you are comfortable with and do the same. Obviously this is not mandatory. Just a good fun frog lover kinda thing to do! 

45 more days to go!


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

I'll be wearing my new Tesoros shirt


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Getting giddy about this meet!!!! Here's some of what I can bring...
Arena Blanca... froglets
Varadero............ froglets
Fantastica "Caynarachi"..yea..froglets also!!!!
Red shank manzanita
Petri dishes
Florida live oak leaf litter
A few different orchids from the greenhouse. 
Costa Rican dwarf purple isos
Dwarf striped isos 
Giant Orange isos
Can't wait to see everyone again!!!!!


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I'm not sure how many plants I am going to bring this time around. If there is something you want that you know I have or think I might have, drop me a pm. (you can check my previous "for sale" or SCADS posts to get an idea of what I have)

I will probably bring a small selection of home grown viv suitable brooms (large pups -3/4 size)

Frogs:
2.0.2 Mancreeks ('04) ~6-8 months ootw (bright red/black to dark grey legs)
0.0.6 Colons - Villegas line (unrelated parents) 6-8 months, pretty much adult size, but I haven't heard any calling yet. Very nice/bright colors.
0.0.2 Red/Orange Cemetary Bastis ~5 months (mom orange, dad gold dust) will probably get lighter as time goes on.


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

Glad to hear another SCADS meet is happening. I will do my best to make it but not sure if I will be able to. So mark me as a maybe...thanks for hosting Brian! - Alex


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Hope to see you there Alex! 
Anyone have any interest in begonia rajah or pavonina? If so let me know so I can get started on rooting some cuttings for you.


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

Does anyone have any Flavos that will be available?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

I would like to attend!


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

jeffdart said:


> I would like to attend!


In the famous words of Mrs. Brovloski... ''what what what????'' !!!! Lol! Right on! We haven't seen you in a while! Come on out and join the festivities!


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

Yeah I have been out of the game for a while! I miss it every day though, looking forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I can bring the following, but I would give reasonable discounts to anyone that wanted to pick any of this up BEFORE the meeting!

New, Unused ENCLOSURES:

40B sliding front vertical tank (early model pictured, the one for sale is a little nicer) $125









15g sliding front vertical tank (established tank with the same kit pictured) $75









10g side-by side breeder tank (as pictured here, but drilled for misting, with drainage outlet) $60









"Half 10" tanks: these are some scratch built DS glass tanks I made for rearing tadpoles, the four of them are cut to fit perfectly 4/shelf on a standard 48" wide baker's rack. They would measure roughly 4.5 gallons. Two have screen tops and plastic trim, two are just bare glass. 
One of the screen top tanks HAS been used. 4/$30

Frogs/Plants/Supplies:

Proven female UE reticulata w/10g viv $185

Repashy Bug Burger 6oz $10
Repashy Superpig 3oz $10
Repashy Vit A plus 6oz $12

8oz microfauna starter cultures $6 each: Dwarf White Isopods, Pink Springtails, or Temperate White Springtails

2" tropicals $6 each: Episcia 'Silver Skies', Philodendron 'Wende Imbe', F. pumila 'oak leaf', 'lance leaf', and quercifolia, Pep. hoffmannii, Pep. sp. 'Costa Rica'. May also have some Neoregelia fireball clusters for $8-10 each.

Edit: Wanted to add that 10% of the sale price of all of these items will be going to Tesoros.


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

I can bring the following for anyone interested:
2.1 Leuc trio for $100 obo
1.2 Leuc trio for $100 obo
Take both trios for $150
2.1 powder blue trio for $150 obo 
All trios come with their tanks


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

What kind of tanks?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

They are in 15 gallon tanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey Guys! I know it's been a while but I would like to attend the meet! I don't have any frogs anymore but I want to stop by and catch up and see some familiar faces! I will bring a few pack of hot dogs to place on the grill!


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

It'll be nice to see you there Andre! It's been a while...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

coxdre123 said:


> Hey Guys! I know it's been a while but I would like to attend the meet! I don't have any frogs anymore but I want to stop by and catch up and see some familiar faces! I will bring a few pack of hot dogs to place on the grill!


Sounds good to me! Are you volunteering to man the grill???


----------



## sideshowbob (May 18, 2014)

My wife and I would love to come. Let me know what I can bring. (if we can come)


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

More than welcome to come! Feel free to bring anything to share. I'll have a better feel for what we may need in a couple weeks once I know who is planning on attending and what they are bringing.


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

SnakePaparazzi said:


> It'll be nice to see you there Andre! It's been a while...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks Man!!


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

MELLOWROO421 said:


> Sounds good to me! Are you volunteering to man the grill???



I can man the grill for a while no problem!! Lol!


----------



## RikRok (Nov 5, 2009)

hey everyone. looks like ill finally be able to attend a SCADS meet again. last time I went was the time before last that you hosted Brian. (long time)once it gets closer let us know what more you think might be needed so I can bring.

anyways, I got a few azureus and an imitator I can bring if anyone is interested. looking to trade for some leaf litter, broms or ?.

email me for pics.

juvi, approx 4 months oow.
juvi approx 2 months oow.
2 probable females approx 1 yr old.

also have a juvi banded imitator, approx 2 months oow. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## sideshowbob (May 18, 2014)

If anyone has any cork flats that they are willing to sell, I would love to pick some up at the meet. Let me know if you have any. thanks


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

I am going to have the following available:

Phyllobates Vitattus
Dark Red (Old EU Import)

Hyloxalus Azureiventris

Ranitomeya Intermedius "Banded"
Phil Tan Line
Calling male & 1 froglet

Springtails (Temperate Whites)

California Live Oak leaf litter

-Christian Powell


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amgini (Jun 10, 2011)

Anyone going to the meet have a female Solarte and/or a female chocolate leuc?


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Good chance I have that Solarte!


----------



## Celtic Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

If anyone is interested in trading a female E. anthonyi 'Santa Isabel' for a male, please let me know what we can work out. Thanks.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I may have a bunch of SI's available. We can look through the viv and see if I have what your looking for. Not in need of a trade but we can work something out


----------



## Celtic Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

MELLOWROO421 said:


> I may have a bunch of SI's available. We can look through the viv and see if I have what your looking for. Not in need of a trade but we can work something out


Sounds great Brian...we'll check it out in a couple of weeks! Thanks.


----------



## ForbiddenFrogs (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm going to be late guys won't be able to get there till after 4 but I'll be there


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

erik s said:


> Getting giddy about this meet!!!! Here's some of what I can bring...
> Arena Blanca... froglets
> Varadero............ froglets
> Fantastica "Caynarachi"..yea..froglets also!!!!
> ...


Also bringing. ..
Marcgravia rectiflora rooted cuttings..(lots)
Cissus amazonica cuttings/rooted
Begonia amphioxus rooting "leafs"!
Begonia glabra cuttings
Episcia Silver Skies
Schismatoglottis "frosty Kiss" (very limited) 
Manuran mystery Columbian vine..solanum sp.
peperomia perciliata
Syngonium rayii
...Orchids. ...
Pleurothallis grobyi..small mounted divisions (x2)
Bulbophyllum grandiflofum...one mounted..one potted.
one decent sized variegated vanilla orchid
Oncidium " sweet sugar"...(x1)
bulbophyllum "odorayissimim"...(x1)
Lepanthes tentaculata...new mounts... (limited number)


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Just a couple more weeks everyone! 

Anyone have a calling male UE Southern Variabillis?


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Asking $75 for Leuc trios and their tanks. I had the 2.1 trio lay eggs for me recently.


----------



## dendrobates (May 11, 2009)

I have two possible trios or reverse trios of super blues up for grabs. I wont be attending the meet but could me half way somewhere in orange county.


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

I am in. Any one have a calling male veradero?


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

So far from the looks of it we have 27 people who have confirmed they will be there, not including their significant others or kids. We got a week and a half to go, so I expect plenty of last minute RSVP's. Should be a good time and a full house as always. Feel free to PM me for my phone number and address. I'll have some pulled pork I'll be cooking on Hawaiian bread rolls for everyone to enjoy and I will have coolers and ice. Feel free to bring your favorite beers or sodas. Chips, dip, salsa, pretzels, junk food is always grubbed down fast and of coarse if you have anything special you'd like to prepare feel free. The more the merrier! 

Have a safe Halloween everybody and I look forward to seeing you all next weekend!


----------



## Celtic Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

Just a week left, but who's counting !


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Celtic Aaron said:


> Just a week left, but who's counting !


I am!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

Anyone bringing any benedictas?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Hey folks,
I'm VERY motivated to get rid of the tanks I listed earlier in the thread, and I'll offer them at the following reduced prices, OBO;
NEW, UNUSED ENCLOSURES-

Sliding Front 40B vertical tank $90
Sliding Front 15g vertical tank $55
10g breeder tank w/vented lid, drilled for misting nozzle & equipped with drain $35
36g bowfront w/oak trim $25

as well as the 4 "half-ten" tadpole/froglet tanks, two have trim & screen tops, two are just bare glass (two of them are used, but have been sitting dry for years) 4/$15

I also have a large, shallow clear acrylic case that I have used to display cups at shows that I would let go for $15


----------



## ForbiddenFrogs (Feb 5, 2013)

Anyone have a female Cit no dot if so pm me please


----------



## amgini (Jun 10, 2011)

Still looking for female chocolate leucs and female solarte...


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Earlier in this thread EricM mentioned them on his availability list.



SnakePaparazzi said:


> Anyone bringing any benedictas?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

xIslanderx said:


> Earlier in this thread EricM mentioned them on his availability list.



Good look in' out! I must've browsed right over those...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

Still looking for a male varadero. 

Also i can bring some 2-3oow powder "grey" legged


----------



## rickdogg (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi Im new to this hobby of PDF. I got my first frogs from bsr8129. Im in the SFV 818. Is this open to new peeps?


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Absolutely! New peeps are always welcome! Feel free to PM me for address and phone number.



rickdogg said:


> Hi Im new to this hobby of PDF. I got my first frogs from bsr8129. Im in the SFV 818. Is this open to new peeps?


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Does anyone happen to have any mistking nozzles or their ultimate pump? I'm looking for their big pump that can push up to 70 heads.


----------



## LobCityLA (Nov 5, 2014)

MELLOWROO421 said:


> Absolutely! New peeps are always welcome! Feel free to PM me for address and phone number.


I'm also very new, in fact I finally joined the board right now so I can post this lol. I would like to attend so I can see what I'm getting myself into hobby wise. 

I recently purchased an exo terra 18x18x24 and the main focus Malaysian driftwood with the great stuff foam and pond. 

I will be in need of everything else from the drainage layer and barrier, prefer ABG and saw someone will have live oak leaf litter, cork rounds or flats and plants. I have not decided on what frogs to get but I'm hoping to find them there. So if you or anyone reading this have extras and are kind enough to bring them along, I'd like to make this meet my one stop shop to get my viv started.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

Steve,
You'll easily find everything you'll need to get your viv going here. You're also going to be surrounded by many experienced and respected froggers. I'd recommend posting a list of a few frogs you're interested in so you can pre-arrange with one of the breeders. Many froggers do not want to disturb their frogs and pack them up if they haven't already secured a deal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LobCityLA (Nov 5, 2014)

SnakePaparazzi said:


> Steve,
> You'll easily find everything you'll need to get your viv going here. You're also going to be surrounded by many experienced and respected froggers. I'd recommend posting a list of a few frogs you're interested in so you can pre-arrange with one of the breeders. Many froggers do not want to disturb their frogs and pack them up if they haven't already secured a deal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Awesome, I'd rather hear and see what experienced froggers have to say and do. I'm most interested in thumbnail species like Dendrobates imitator so I can house a small group of them in the 18x18x24 exo terra I have.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

If anyone is working with leaf, tree, lemur, glass or other tropical frogs I'd be interested in hearing what you may have available.


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

I can bring the following, all trios or singles....
Popa Pumilio "golden", 3 month-old trio
R. Fantastica, INIBICO copperhead, young adult trio--looks 2:1
R. Sirensis, panguana green leg lamasi, 4-month-old trio
Rambala pumilio, single 3-month-old juvi
Rio Branco pumilio, single female
R. Benedicta, single unsexed adult
R. Reticulata, single male

PM me if interested


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

OK, we're up to 37 RSVP's! I'm sure there will be plenty of other +1's and people I have not heard from that ride share so it's gonna be a full house! The weather is supposed to be a beautiful 82-84 degrees but keep in mind when the sun goes down it cools off fast so you all may want to consider bringing a sweatshirt or jacket. It also sounds like we got a lot of people bringing snack foods and dips, ect. We could use more drinks I think so anyone who can bring soda, water or juices please do. I will have a couple ice chests and will have ice so we can keep things nice and chilled. I got a couple of pork butts that I will be slow cooking and making some nice pulled pork snack sandwiches on Hawaiian bread rolls. My wife is also making her awesome salsa and she picked up a cheese and cracker plate. Eric and Trish are bringing her famous macaroni salad and Aaron is bring the guac! Really looking forward to Saturday. For those of you who need my address, again feel free to PM me or email me at [email protected]

See everyone in about 48 hours!


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Just Erik on this trip!!!! Trish is getting her alone time!!!!!! ....
BUT the Mac salad will be there!!!


----------



## RikRok (Nov 5, 2009)

I'll be carpooling with Aaron. I'll bring a couple cases of water since food is covered.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm in the process of baking leaves. If anyone wants to pre order, shoot me a pm or email. I'll have individual gallon bags for $5 each and 21 gallon boxes for $60 each. I'll also be bringing large springtail cultures for $10 each or 3 for $25. Unfortunately, I got a late start on the cultures so they're not booming yet.

-Christian


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sideshowbob (May 18, 2014)

My wife and I will bring up some soda. I have Leucs, Vittatus, and green and bronze auratus if any one wants any. Just message me before I leave.


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

It's been a while and JP gave me a heads up on this meet but I'm afraid I won't be able to make it. Its too bad because it's a nice scenic drive to Brain's too - hope everyone has fun and be sure to take plenty of photos.


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

Anyone have a single male standard leuc?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

I do


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

cowboy232350 said:


> I do
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Pm'd you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sideshowbob (May 18, 2014)

I have about 50 standard Leucs


----------



## sideshowbob (May 18, 2014)

Also have some proven adult female Leucs.


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

I have one 3 month old c.v imitator if any one is interested


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

What a great time I had today at the meet! !!! Would like to thank Brian and his wife for opening up there home to all us geeks!!!!!!
Also congratulations are in order for Matt (Xislanderx) and his wife for a new baby girl born today!!!!


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Great time seeing everyone and catching up! Thanks for hosting Brian!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sideshowbob (May 18, 2014)

Thanks for hosting a great event. We always love getting together with everybody. And my wife didn't make me sleep on the couch for the new frogs added to the collection.


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

Bummed out I didn't make it to this one. Hint, hint...that's an attempt to plant the seed to have another meet sometime in Spring. Unfortunately, I don't have a large enough place to host 30+ frog nerds. Otherwise, I would offer to host. Anyone, anyone...?

Thanks for hosting Brian and keeping SCADS going strong! - Alex


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I would like to thank everyone for coming out yesterday. As always, had a great time. Hope everyone enjoyed themselves as much as I did. It was really nice to see some old faces. I really want to thank Michael Cinches for the incredibly beautiful Solarte he left for me. An awesome ending to an awesome evening. Also wanted to thank Eric for all the cool plants and shipping supplies, Phil for the broms, Jason for all the help in the frog room catching frogs and ID'ing plants, Christian for all the help prepping for the meet and Mike @ Simple LED Lighting Systems for the freaking awesome deal on the lights. Hope I'm not leaving anyone out. You are all such an awesome group of froggers and I always look forward to hanging out at these events. Maybe I'll host another one in a couple years  

BTW, we raised a total of $191.00 for Tesoros de Columbia. I will be getting that out to them this week. Thank you all for your contributions.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Thank you Brian and Lori for hosting again. We had a nice, relaxing afternoon, and it was great to see some old friends that haven't been to many meetings lately. Thanks to Phil for the awesome Colon pumilio, and everyone that picked up plants and supplies from us, as well as all those that donated to the Tesoros fund!


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Make that $211.00 for Tesoros!


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

stkupprnces said:


> Bummed out I didn't make it to this one. Hint, hint...that's an attempt to plant the seed to have another meet sometime in Spring. Unfortunately, I don't have a large enough place to host 30+ frog nerds. Otherwise, I would offer to host. Anyone, anyone...?
> 
> Thanks for hosting Brian and keeping SCADS going strong! - Alex


Come on Alex!!!!! It's not like we need room to dance!!  Put a few people in the closets, bathrooms and in the street...we will make it a party/ geek meet!!! my vote is your house this time!!!! anybody else agree!!!


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

Seriously, I am really trying to figure out if we could do a meet at a large park or some outdoor venue with grills. The weather in spring should be great in OC. Although, the frogs might not appreciate it. Not to mention that the weather in general, has been unpredictable. If anyone has any ideas, let's hear them! - Alex 



erik s said:


> Come on Alex!!!!! It's not like we need room to dance!!  Put a few people in the closets, bathrooms and in the street...we will make it a party/ geek meet!!! my vote is your house this time!!!! anybody else agree!!!


----------



## luckydog (Mar 2, 2011)

Greetings and Salutations from the desert

Congrats Brian. Sounds like you hosted a great event!! I'm jealous some many cool froggers are located in SoCal. Not too many hobbyist here in Sin City. I would have loved to attend ,but you can bet I ( and Sally )will be keeping an eye open for the next meet. Thanks for hosting and keeping the hobby rolling. 

Anybody with pictures? I would love to see them

Steve
SCADS- Nevada Division


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Here are a few pics from the meet


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Many thanks to Brian and his family for hosting the meeting/party. Many thanks to those who bought stuff from me and those whom I purchased from.

This was a very relaxing meet, and so nice to see several faces that have been out of the hobby for a little bit.


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Good time for sure. Thanks for opening your home Brian. 

In terms of frogs for sale, it seems like at the last SCADs there was mostly tincs and other "big dart frog" types available, and this time there was more of a selection of thumbs and pumilios. And there were some good deals to be had---but what happens at SCADs stays at SCADs! (except for all the other posts and future posts discussing what happened at SCADs.)

Count me in for next time.

Great job to all for raising a nice donation for Tesoros!


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

OK, sorry for the delay but the donation for Tesoros has been sent! Thank everyone who participated. Hopefully we can continue to try to do our parts making a difference in this hobby, even if we have to do it 211.00 dollars at a time! I'm sure Ivan will put it to good use.


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: November, 2014 SCADS meets*

One would think $211 would go farther in Columbia than here, but I doubt Ivan will be moving us up to first on the lehmani import list.


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

NOOOOOO!!!!!!!! Crap:/ I cant believe I missed it. My computer has been down and go figure I check this sight 2 weeks to late:/

Sorry I missed hanging with you all. hopefully I'll see some of you at the show this coming weekend


----------

